# Honda EU6500IS issues



## pattianne (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a Honda EU6500IS generator. The other night I lost power so me and my daughter took the generator out. We started it up, plugged it into the house, making sure all breakers were off and only turned back on a few breakers. The Volt Amp I monitor was reading 1050-1100. Ran like that for quite a while and purred like a kitten. Then all of a sudden the volt amp reading went to zero but the motor didn’t change RPM or anything. Went into the house & everything was running just fine. Generator was still putting out perfectly good energy. Went back out and watched it for a while and the I monitor started reading 1050-1100 again. It read this for a while and then went back to zero again. Checked the house and everything was still running fine. Pushed the I button on the monitor to check the voltage on the battery and it was fine. Switched it over to RPM and that also read fine. Switched it over to the hour meter and it was still reading correctly. Ran it for 7 hours, never missed a lick in the house & purred like a kitten. All night the volt amp on the I monitor would come in and out but it kept perfect track of the hours. Do you know why this might be happening? Any suggestions? Serviced the generator a couple of months ago and I put in a new Honda factory battery. The original battery which was also Honda worked just fine but it was new with the generator back in 07 so thought since I was servicing it I might as well put in a new battery. It has a battery tinder that is directly wired into the battery and plugged in when the generator is not in use. It also has a new Honda NGK plug and runs on Honda synthetic oil. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## jcalene (Jul 8, 2021)

I have seen the same thing. If you are using it in 240V mode, and one of the two 110V phases is nearly unloaded while in use, it may be the cause - the gage may only looking at one phase. If you're using circuits that are only on, or nearly all on, one side of the load center in you home that would cause this. I'm hopeful that the control of the unit does not sample the same signal that is used on the gage, and that appears to be the case, or it obviously wouldn't work very well at all - and it does work well.


----------

